# newest update for the Stream4K



## dpepsi247 (Oct 16, 2021)

i have a device that i purchased recently and tired to update it to the new look. it says it is updated , but it still has the old look. i want it to have the options across the top home , apps , search……(whatever it says exactly). Is there a way to force the update? Thank you.


----------

